# I found a hatchling, how old, and what kind?



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey everybody! I JUST joined this forum. I have a parakeet and knew about these kinds of forums from joining one for him when I got him. 4 days ago, right after a mean storm, I found a hatchling, dead in my driveway. The next morning I found another one. It was barely breathing and part of the nest was also on the ground. It was drizzling a little bit, and because I previously saw the dead one I took the hatchling in and got him warm in a shoe box with a towel and a heating pad on low under it. I got him some Kaytee Exact baby formula and for the past 3 days he has been eating wonderfully from the "bottle" I made with a syringe I found on Utube. He is breathing at a good pace now, and makes little chirps here and there. I haven't seen any parents around either. After doing some research I believe it is a Mourning Dove. And I am thinking that he is about 5 days old? I have had him for 3 now. Can anyone verify that or tell me what you think? And also, I think that I may have overfed him on his last feeding. Those "bubbles" on his shoulders are slightly bulged out. Are there any threads with pictures on here that I go refer to? Here is his/her picture. We named him Lucky. He is Lucky we found him, and he will be Lucky if he lives! lol! Any adivce will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for taking this little one "under your wing."

SHE IS LUCKY TO HAVE FOUND YOU.

Those are airbubbles, the baby is getting air with his food, what are you using to feed the youngster? If you are using a syringe make sure all the air is completely out of it before feeding, and same for any other kind of feeder.

Make sure the baby is always warm when feeding and follow instructions on Kaytee formula container. Only feed when crop is completely empty.

Not sure what kind of bird/dove it is, would love to see a better picture of the head and face. *


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, I am using a syringe with a washed glove on the the end with a slit in it. I will try to make sure all the air is out. There must have been an air bubble or something. I keep it warm while feeding because I read they have to be warm for digestion. I also use a thermometer to check formula before feeding to make sure it is the right temp. Here are some more pictures. How does the crop look? Too full? Or okay? There is a little formula on its face in the pictures.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The crop looks good just as if the mother fed him. If he survived so far, definetely you are doing a good job. And yes he seems 5 days or more. After 1 week you can see pigeons babies eyes.


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well its been almost 5 hours since his last feeding and its crop still looks a tad pudgy.. How is it supposed to look empty? I think I've done gotten myself scared I'll give him a sour crop from going so much researching. In the morning will be day 4 that he has been in my care. I'm thinking I'm going to be able to do this since we've gotten 3 days down. I don't have a way to check the temp in his shoe box. So I'm constantly sticking a finger in there. I'm always thinking its too warm or cool. I check on it like a newborn baby.  How will i know the temp is right in there?


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

It is layered as follows: heat pad on low, shoe box, baby wash cloth,.a couple folds of toilet tissue. Them the top has the middle cut out so i can lift it up and check on it quickly and peacefully. I just lift the piece and then place it back. I feel like it needs me to love on it. I think it needs to feel my motherly touch. When can i cuddle it? Lol (my baby turned one recently so this takes me Back).


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is how I hand feed babies, very easy and less air intake...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/i...6756.html?highlight=bottle+feeding#post615941
I also give single babies a small floppy stuffed animal to cuddle with


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

Aww, I will find something for it to cuddle with.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*you may want to add a drop of applesauce to the formula, it will help him digest better/quicker.*


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have apple juice on hand. Could I add a drop of it to the formula?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jenn1329 said:


> I have apple juice on hand. Could I add a drop of it to the formula?


*No, it does not have pectin in it, which helps with digestion. You can also put a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in the formula, that will get the PH on tract.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would feed smaller amounts and more often..rather than a larger amount less often.. applesauce warmed and added can help with movement of the formula from the crop if you need to use it on occasion. also massaging the crop to get some air out helps.. what a great job you are doing!


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

Update: I got it burped really good this morning before the first feeding and burp it half way through smaller and more frequent feedings and its crop is perfect now. I must say, I'm getting really attached to it. I don't know what to do when it grows up. What kind of cage set up would I need? I would have it in there much at all though. I read that if i release it when its older it will most likely die. It is getting more active and opens its eyes more too. Is it gonna think I'm its momma?


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

I meant to say "I wouldn't have it in there much"


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

jenn1329 said:


> Update: I got it burped really good this morning before the first feeding and burp it half way through smaller and more frequent feedings and its crop is perfect now. I must say, I'm getting really attached to it. I don't know what to do when it grows up. What kind of cage set up would I need? I would have it in there much at all though. I read that if i release it when its older it will most likely die. It is getting more active and opens its eyes more too. Is it gonna think I'm its momma?


Pigeons, especialy when you grow them up are going to be growing into your heart. And yes, he sees you as mama.When it will start walking, he will squeak and flap in excitement and follow your hand anytime you show it to him because it will think of it as the hand that gives "food"
There are many ideas on this site about cages or coops. Depends if you live in an apartment (you could build something on the balcony) or in a house.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I love this thread! Thank you for taking care of the little baby. Trust me, there is no way you couldn't get attached to it. Hand raising baby pigeons (or any babies for that matter) is the most fulfilling thing in the world! When the baby grows up, he/she will love you like it's own mother! I bet it's already calling you mommy! Awww...

Good luck with the baby! As long as you get the crop moving and make sure it's feeding, drinking, pooping well... it should be all good!

Once it's all grown up, and you decide to keep the gorgeous fella - here's something from my own experience to help you with - link I hope this will get you started for the ultimate care of a pampered pigeon!

Good luck! Do keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank y'all! He is doing great. He has grown a lot since I found him. My husband pointed it out to me because I hadn't really noticed it. So I looked at the picture of it next to my hand and took a new one just like it and WOW! LOL I will definitely keep everyone posted! Thank y'all again for the help and advice.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jenn1329 said:


> Update: I got it burped really good this morning before the first feeding and burp it half way through smaller and more frequent feedings and its crop is perfect now. I must say, I'm getting really attached to it. I don't know what to do when it grows up. What kind of cage set up would I need? I would have it in there much at all though. I read that if i release it when its older it will most likely die. It is getting more active and opens its eyes more too. Is it gonna think I'm its momma?


I think the little one may be a wild dove, if that is the case then it does need to be released becasue they are protected and can not be kept as pets. when the time comes you can post you're location in Mississippi and see if there is a rehabber that may guide you on how to do this..they may even have some of close age to release together or do a slow release. you may want to keep handling and cuddling down to a minimum.

If the little guy is a pigeon, these are not a wild protected species, so you could keep a hand raised feral pigeon baby as a pet as all the pigeons here in the US come from domestic stock somewhere down the line and esp because he was hand raised he would be very imprinted.


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm gonna hate when that time comes. 
Update- I've been telling myself that his legs look funny. Like they were sticking out. So I went to looking around this site and quickly realized that it is splayed leg. So I taped them following directions. I had to make a sock sling though because other wise it would have been impossible for me to do this. I know its because he isn't in a proper nest. Should I put something else down on top of the paper towels?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird and his legs?


----------



## jenn1329 (Aug 10, 2012)

I got in touch with a reserve. I am taking it to an animal hospital in the morning and they ate going to check him out and treat any issues and then the rehabbers will pick him up from there. I would love to keep him, but I know that ours best if they raise him properly to go back to the wild.


----------

